

Indinero to close free accounts - AlexMuir

Nothing online, but I received the following email:<p>Dear inDinero User,<p>I hope this finds you well -- I'm writing to you to let you know about some business model changes we have to make. First off, it's been amazing to have your patience and support over the past two years. Without your help and feedback, our product wouldn't be where it is today.<p>inDinero has been trying to support a free customer base since launching in 2010, but the costs associated with doing so have gone up considerably since. The company pays a very hefty fee to aggregate financial data, and we lose money on every non-paying user. Because of these unaffordably high costs, I've made the very difficult decision to discontinue our free plan. Many of you have told us that you'd prefer a premium/paid service that can better support a growing product. We agree that this is the direction we need to make, and we hope we have your support during this transition period.<p>The free product will be completely discontinued on July 31 2012, and real-time data from financial institutions will be limited to our paying customers. As a safety measure, we'll be deleting all transactional data that belongs to non-paying users after this July 31 cutoff date. We've made it very easy to download a copy of your data: simply go to the Transactions Page and press the "Export" link on the bottom of the page.<p>If you'd like to remain a customer of ours, you can upgrade your account by going to https://indinero.com/upgrade. This should take no more than a minute to do. To thank you for being supportive through this transition, we're offering three months of free service on our paid plan. Just shoot us an email and we'll give you the discount code.<p>It has been difficult for us to come to this decision, but we're certain that you'll prefer an inDinero that can properly invest in improving its service. On another note, if you're looking for an inDinero-friendly bookkeeper/accountant, please shoot us a reply. We'd love to see how we can help.<p>Cheers,<p>Jessica Mah 
CEO, inDinero.com
======
revorad
Makes sense in light of this recent interview of the CEO -
[http://hrishimittal.com/post/25990405916/really-
interesting-...](http://hrishimittal.com/post/25990405916/really-interesting-
interview-of-jessica-mah-ceo)

